# Rockfishing Morro Bay, CA #3 of 3



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Part 1:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45796

Part 2:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45848

-----------------------------------------------

Conclusion

I must have been a good customer the previous two trips, that's because I received a complimentary pass for another fishing trip!  So I took advantage of the opportunity. Much thanks to the crew...  This time however, I was by myself again, as my brother had to get back home to Fresno.

This day went pretty much like the previous two, somewhat slow early on, but picking up later. I caught about 15 this time, kept my 10, about the same quality fish as the previous trips.

I didn't take a whole lot of fish pics this time but here's a group photo of my third day's keepers,
4 vermillion rockfish, 1 rosy, 3 blue bass, 2 olive bass:









Overall for the 3 trips, pretty good fishing I'd say. Limits were pretty easy to come by, but I didn't catch any jackpot contenders. Seems like people who knew how to throw 8 oz or larger jigs caught a few of the larger fish. Gonna hafta learn! 


As for the jackpot, here are the 3rd day's contenders:






























Vermillion rockfish. This was the big winner! Sorry, I didn't get the weight. Guessing between 8 - 10 lbs.










Lingcod came in 2nd. A keeper ling usually stands a good chance of taking the prize. The day before I arrived, the jackpot winner was an 18 lb ling. Ling cod must be 24" to keep. So this was at least 24", but it seemed small next to the big red. I had heard that even larger fish were caught that day, but were not in the competition. 









-----------------------------------------------

Well, time to turn around & head back home. We were escorted by hungry birds all the way back.





































On the north side of Morro Rock, Morro Strand State Beach begins and extends for several miles. It's a pretty popular spot for surfing. Sometimes you will see someone surf fishing. I really wanted to try some surf fishing this trip, but it just didn't happen this time. Next trip back, for sure. I did drive along the coast and saw some nice looking spots to try. 











There is just so much more to this area that I didn't get to show you all. Up & down the Pacific Coast Highway, the coastline is spectacular, sandy beaches, forests, high mountain cliffs with waves crashing into the rocks below. Sometimes from the high mountain cliffs, you can look out toward the ocean, and see pods of migrating whales, swimming, spouting, and leaping out of the water. On some beaches you can find seals, sea lions, & elephant seals. For example some pics my brother took:














































-----------------------------------------------

And what else, a few more sun rise pics:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, you take some great PICs! Thx again. Now I might have to plan somehting to get back out to CA .


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> Yup, you take some great PICs! Thx again. Now I might have to plan somehting to get back out to CA .


Better hurry! Or wait 'til 2008. 

Rockfish season closes on different dates depending on what part of the state.

Northern (San Francisco to Oregon border) - closed already. Exceeded quota on canary & golden eye rockfish.

Central (Monterey, Santa Cruz, Morro Bay, down to Point Conception) - open until November 30.

Southern - (Point Conception to Mexico) open until December 31 (I think).


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Awesome pics and storytelling D!!! Man, some of those fish look ugly as heck but I hear the delicious ones always are  Hope to catch up with sometime this year!!!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Awesome pics and storytelling D!!! Man, some of those fish look ugly as heck but I hear the delicious ones always are  Hope to catch up with sometime this year!!!


I agree, they won't win any beauty contests. But if you taste them, right up there with tog, man. Matter of opinion as to which is better. I think I'm leaning ever so slightly to the rockfish. Especially a nice size red. You can grill, broil, bake, steam, fry, or smoke. All methods are delicious.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Thanks for sharing. Ya answered my question about the rock fish. I bet it does taste good.


----------

